# Time of day to spary



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Having trouble getting in my hay fields to spray due to rains and high winds during the mornings and early afternoons. Looking at the winds for this week predicts winds for almost every day in the 12-18 mph except for some later afternoons. I've always been told to not spray in the later afternoons as the plants are not as active in absorbing the chemicals. Anyone got any thoughts on spraying later in the afternoon with paraquat, etc.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

With the weather we are having lately it's either to wet or to windy. Spraying late might not be optimal but If it's the only way to get it done you just got to hope for the best. The wind forecast for next three days looks just as bad, I really need to be running roundup here.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I prefer to spray in the morning but I will spray anytime the wind will let me even at night if that is what it takes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like to spray in a.m. But.......like all things farming, it's subject to change with Mother Nature. With good surfactant it shouldn't be a problem either way.....could also change them nozzles and go to coarser spray and less pressure, kind of a pita as you'll be broadcasting more liquid which means more trips to fill up.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Agree on coarser droplets and plan to lower the pressure about 5 psi. Looks like Friday will be the best day this week to spray if I don't get it done earlier. The cold weather helps out a bit as active growing has slowed down. I do use a good surfactant and a product called Choice to help out. Good luck on your spraying.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have two different types of air induction nozzles and a set of flat fans all in the same bank and I can switch between those , so I can spray a little longer when the wind starts to pick it up. Morning and evening is when were spraying right now to too much wind in the middle day


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have two different types of air induction nozzles and a set of flat fans all in the same bank and I can switch between those , so I can spray a little longer when the wind starts to pick it up. Morning and evening is when were spraying right now to too much wind in the middle day


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

endrow said:


> I have two different types of air induction nozzles and a set of flat fans all in the same bank and I can switch between those , so I can spray a little longer when the wind starts to pick it up. Morning and evening is when were spraying right now to too much wind in the middle day


Nice set up Endrow !!!


----------

